# save to trash



## zoranb (Dec 28, 2006)

I want to make an action in Pshop to save files directly to the trash but i cannot locate the trash folder, i guess its hidden or something! Is there a way to bypass this hideout?


----------



## simbalala (Dec 28, 2006)

I have no idea why you'd want to do this but here's what I just did.

I used Show Hide Invisible files ( http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22318 ) to make .Trash visible in the Finder. Then I created an alias, dragged it to the Desktop and renamed it from .Trash alias to Trash alias.

So now I have a visible alias to the .Trash folder on my desktop which Photoshop can see.


----------



## zo219 (Jan 6, 2007)

You can also make invisibles visible however you wish (there are so many methods - I like MainMenu in my powerbook menubar, replaces numerous utilities) and drag that dot-trash folder into the Sidebar, where it remains visible (I don't know why, but don't tell Apple, they'll take it away) and thus is forever handy for examining contents, just like any other folder there. 

I suppose if you've got some other invisible folder you're really enamored of, same thing applies--but you shouldn't have one. <gr>


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess this is about low self-esteem? (My work's going to the trash, anyway...) ?


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 7, 2007)

Why not just make a TRASH folder on your desktop and just trash that when you're done? 

I ask too, why would you want to 'save' files to the trash?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 7, 2007)

seems to me that you could simply choose NOT to save it when you are done. If you don't want to keep the document, just don't save it at all...


----------

